# Spain N232 Vinaros to Zaragoza



## MarkJ (Jan 6, 2017)

I asked about this road the other day and ***** and rockape replied - thanks guys, we did the trip.

I thought I'd post in case anyone else searches on this road in the future : it's a lot of fun! 

Though I don't think I'd do it in snow and ice... (the snow poles will be a clue). A fair number of hairpins and lots of long hills. Great scenery.


Mark


----------



## wineciccio (Jan 6, 2017)

its the kind of route you would do in the summer months


----------

